# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box تحديثات :  Infinity-Box LG Service Module LGS v1.00 - Initial Release

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box LG Service Module LGS v1.00 - Initial Release * - Supported devices
 Wide range of LG phones based on MTK (Include Secure Devices) and QLM CPU
 Tested and working on: K100, K130, K10 LTE, D170, K200 
- Supported features
 1. Identify - Read complete device info, include HW,SW and exta info
 2. Reset Settings / Format FS - Reset user settings, format FS and reset FRP lock
 3. Read PatternLok - Read PatternLock on Android 4x-5x devices
 4. Reset UserLocks - Reset UserLocks ( include KnockCode ) on Android 4x-6x devices 
 5. Read FW  - Read Firmware from phone ( Infinity format )
 6. Write FW - Write FW to phone ( Infinity Format ) 
- LG Driver available for download in Support Area  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Upload* your file to Support
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Download* your file from Support 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Infinity-Box 12 years (2005 - 2017) updates and support as nobody else*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] - *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mindevil

Merci

----------

